# The Innokin Drv



## Derick (11/1/14)

Cant figure out from the pic how it is supposed to work, but apparently it is for in car vaping


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Nice picture

Looks like a part that somehow connects to the engine Derick.

There are 12 holes in the front face - I assume this only works on 12 cylinder cars?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (11/1/14)

heh


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

Lol  That gadget plugs into the cigarette lighter, uses a pass through lead, stick an atty onto the lead and voila, you're vaping ! Also variable voltage.


----------

